# 8lb 9oz Bass yesterday



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

DaaAAMMmmnnn!  Nice catch dude!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thnx, these bass are very long and if they had a real food supply this place would be chalked full of 10+.

Here is pic of 12lb 6oz from Dec 2010.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Very nice, solid fish! What were you fishing (if I may ask)?


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Big bass give me a stiffy :-? ;D


----------

